# Sage customer service.



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello!

I've recently joined the forum and been lurking in the background reading and watching! I thought it was about time I posted, however it isn't just to say hello it's to get people's opinions...

So, 4 weeks ago I purchased a sage barista touch. Absolutely love it so far and doing a lot of learning. It has however developed a fault whereby if you turn it off by the button on the front, it won't turn back on again by the same button, unless you switch it off at the plug and back on again first. Pretty annoying everytime I want to make a coffee.

So I got in touch with sage who have confirmed it is faulty and will be covered by warranty. Great.

Here's the not so great bit. Sage want me to package up my old machine and return it with a prepaid label (no problem) they will then send me a replacement once they receive my old machine back, which and I quote "will take about a week"!

Am I being unreasonable by thinking that this is absolutely shocking customer service?! I've got a faulty product which cost a small fortune and now to compound that they are suggesting I go without coffee for a week, with a 1 week old newborn! God help me!

Any thoughts? Maybe it's just me being unreasonable?

Thanks! Oh and Hello!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell them to arrange a courier service who will collect your faulty machine at the same point as they deliver. They are basically saying they do not trust you to send yours in but they expect you to trust them to send it out......be firm


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Funnily enough, exactly what I suggested. I'm waiting to hear back from them... Glad it isn't just me...


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dfk41's idea is good, see if they go for that. But to answer your question, I think you're being a bit unreasonable. 'Absolutely shocking' is quite the overstatement, I'd go with 'small inconvenience' or 'mildly annoying'.

Most companies operate that kind of service, they just want to check the problem is what you say it is. No coffee for a week, doesn't sound like the biggest of hardships. I have a Sage, if they said that to me I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi Get your frustration but its how most companies deal with warranty claims. I had to send a Bosch motor back under warranty recently from my bike, which took them 4 weeks to turn it round and send out a replacement. its just how it works I'm afraid.

Have you tried the retailer you got it from if its only weeks old? they are obliged to replace within 28 days.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Perhaps I am being unreasonable then.

I've had better service from far less reputable and cheaper companies and I just expected more. At the end of the day, in my mind, the fault is nothing of my doing yet I'm being penalised.

I didn't want to sound like I'm blowing it all out of proportion, I know it's only coffee and I know it's only a week, but still I expected better. A straight swap on the doorstep would have been more along the lines of what I would have expected. Perhaps my expectations of customer service are too high.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I am confused.

Why are you going to the manufacturer for warranty issues and not the supplier?

I would think the manufacturer agreeing to this without bouncing you back to the retailer 1st is great service tbh.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Do you? Fair enough... Because my warranty is registered with sage, it's a sage product.

Haven't even thought or trying the place I got it, might give that a go and see where that gets me before going through sage.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Just had a look on the retailers website and they direct you to sage for any warranty enquiries.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

damo6925 said:


> Just had a look on the retailers website and they direct you to sage for any warranty enquiries.


 Well, after a quick google, it seems in this day and age of retailers and agents, that you go to different places for warranty/guarantee claims.

Amazon and most online stores seem to be just resellers acting as agents for manufacturers and 3rd parties, as opposed to a shop, who you have a contract of sale with and they then are responsible for the return. All a bit messy and i am glad i have had the nudge to look at this as its going to temper my future purchases from online stores (ie make sure that its clear who is doing what).

If then, as it seems, your retailer is just an agent, then i would think Sage have responded reasonably normal tbh.

Every day is school day huh.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Sounds fair enough to me. You send the machine back, they check it over, then send you another one. A week is pretty good turnaround too.

I don't get the problem.

At least you didn't get the "Are you using fresh beans?" That everyone who calls up to ask why their espresso is pants gets.

Just wait till it breaks a week after the warranty expires. Then you'll see what their customer service is like!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@damo6925 - See how they respond to the handover suggestion as it would be neat.

Otherwise if you have any kind of grinder knocking around, if not buy cheap one with a V60 or a Moka pot and play around with it for a week if you don't own one. You can still use them for camping afterwards.

Coffee won't be that bad and it will let you ponder whether you want to give them any more money in the future? 😉


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> after a quick google, it seems in this day and age of retailers and agents, that you go to different places for warranty/guarantee claims


 Most retailers will only deal with faulty items for the first 28 day, after that its a return to base warranty claim. Shops are just box shifters these days with very little customer service.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

If I remember correctly they might give you an option to provide your card details/put a deposit down which will allow them to send a new machine out immediately.They will refund once they receive and review the machine you send back. I don't think waiting a week is unreasonable though..


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

I take all your points and comments on board so thank you for your responses.

Maybe I'm impatient, maybe I'm expecting a lot. But customer service is everything to me and I'm sorry its 2020 and a week to turn around a warranty claim to me is absolutely pants.

I'd happily pay a deposit if that were the case. If they want the machine to test it, I kind of understand but that in itself annoys me, basically they are calling me a liar. I appreciate that many people probably do take the Michael and try to pull the wool over their eyes, but still.

I'm not going to lie I am disappointed, but from what everyone has said it appears that I'm in the minority.

Thanks again, I'll be back on once I've got it all sorted to learn a little more from the forum!

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Sadly if you purchase in the UK you have a contract with the person you pay money to. No manufacturer has to do anything directly with the consumer and they have there own contracts with the retailers who paid them.

Having said that I dealt with sage support recently and suggested a replacement machine rather than palm me off back to the retailer. They took a deposit on my credit card (£150 for a Bambino) and the new machine was delivered 2 days later. I returned mine a week later and the deposit was refunded.

Personally I find that excellent service. Maybe call them back and ask if they will do the same. I'm sure they'll look after you 👍


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Scwheeler said:


> Sadly if you purchase in the UK you have a contract with the person you pay money to. No manufacturer has to do anything directly with the consumer and they have there own contracts with the retailers who paid them.
> 
> 👍


 I thought that was the case tbh.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So essentially you just came on here to moan. 
Don't forget we are still in the middle of a pandemic. Most companies are on skeleton staff, having to try and sort out the mess of the last few months. I own a small business and have taken big hits. 
Sage have said they'll replace it pretty soon given the current climate.

How do they know you aren't trying to just screw them? Get rid of a perfectly good machine you just don't want and they can't sell? 
Speaking from a business owner the customer is not always right.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> So essentially you just came on here to moan.
> Don't forget we are still in the middle of a pandemic. Most companies are on skeleton staff, having to try and sort out the mess of the last few months. I own a small business and have taken big hits.
> Sage have said they'll replace it pretty soon given the current climate.
> 
> ...


 I think that's a pretty harsh assumption of someone who has just joined the forum. Crikey. I asked for people opinions, to gauge what others thought. Is that not the whole point in a forum? To get help and advice?

Again, I'm sorry, but I absolutely whole heartedly disagree with you. Covid started in march. It's now August. If a big company like sage/breville USA haven't sorted out issues by now, they never will. Amazon aren't affected, I still receive parcels within 24 hours. Other companies have adapted, moved with what's happening and adjusted things. That's what good companies do. If I wanted to buy a machine off them, I'm sure it would arrive tomorrow or even the next day once they have relieved me of £800-900 as a new customer. So using covid as an excuse I don't buy.

I've already said, I'd happily pay a deposit, hell I'd even buy another machine if they wanted to refund me after I return the faulty one!

Nobody would ever get anywhere with warranty claims if companies had the attitude of the customer is just having me off!

I too have my own business. I too have taken huge hits. That doesn't mean customer service goes out of the window.

If I walk into Currys, buy an item, take it home and it doesn't work correctly I return it. I get a replacement there and then..no questions asked. So why should sage be any different? I don't have anything against the way they have dealt with it in terms of a replacement straight away, but why should it take a week...after they have received my faulty item back, so actually more likely 10 days.

Thanks for all the helpful and genuine comments, they were why I asked and were what I was expecting. For those just wishing to shoot me down for asking for thoughts and advice, I'll take your comments with a pinch of salt.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

damo6925 said:


> I think that's a pretty harsh assumption of someone who has just joined the forum. Crikey. I asked for people opinions, to gauge what others thought. Is that not the whole point in a forum? To get help and advice?
> 
> Again, I'm sorry, but I absolutely whole heartedly disagree with you. Covid started in march. It's now August. If a big company like sage/breville USA haven't sorted out issues by now, they never will. Amazon aren't affected, I still receive parcels within 24 hours. Other companies have adapted, moved with what's happening and adjusted things. That's what good companies do. If I wanted to buy a machine off them, I'm sure it would arrive tomorrow or even the next day once they have relieved me of £800-900 as a new customer. So using covid as an excuse I don't buy.
> 
> ...


 Quoting curry's for customers service greatness, you must have been a lucky boy there. 
re covid , with social distancing and safe workplaces not all companies are operating in the same way they did pre March

As said a week is pretty good turnaround, but with your currys example you return the machine you get a replacement this is what sage are asking of you Or I suspect John Lewis eat all. 
Unfortunately there are too many people willing to exploit companies warranties and good will for most to take at face value over the phone what's wrong with a purchase.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seems unreasonable to me (just because of the nature of the fault). They don't need the machine back for testing, you can very easily take a video showing the fault and they can send a machine out straight away with instructions to the courier to collect yours for return, or even send out a courier to collect the machine separately. They should really be organising for a courier to come and collect your item from you. If you don't want to wait a week and funds will allow then just get them to agree to a refund and just buy another machine, that way you'll just be waiting for your refund rather than another machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sage do not take machines back for inspection. They have no engineers. Everything is done though Coffee Classics. They swop machines over and let CC repair then thy dispose of machines through various outlets. They are a numbers game. They have sold thousands of units and fully expect a return rate of x%. This is not new to them. They have probably faced this same problem many many times. If you factor in dealing with the firm you bought it from, you would probably find their policy is to replace anyway. I think bearing in mind Sage know what they are going to do with your machine, their offer you is poor or should I say not customer friendly. They could have offered you so many other options. Have Sage confirmed they are replacing with a new machine and not a recon?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In the grand scheme of things.... First World problems. Buy an Aeropress in the meantime? Filter? Such is life. Sage agreed. Comply with their process and life will be great again.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> In the grand scheme of things.... First World problems. Buy an Aeropress in the meantime? Filter? Such is life. Sage agreed. Comply with their process and life will be great again.


 To counter that, why accept piss poor service levels. I suspect as opposed to having 4 or 5 customer service agents they are down to 1 or 2. If hey could maintain a decent service with2 then they would never have had more. Instead, they use as does most of the country, covid.

I bought a Vileda 1-2 mop which broke after 4 weeks. It takes Vileda 10 days to answer between emails. They have had a video of the fault and a month on have just admitted that the one girl they had working from home to cover the company problems has been off sick and so could not go down to the Post office to send out my replacement. And th sad thing is, they find that acceptable


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> In the grand scheme of things.... First World problems. Buy an Aeropress in the meantime? Filter? Such is life. Sage agreed. Comply with their process and life will be great again.


 That's what I thought. Eye rolling hyperbole like 'absolutely shocking' for a solution that is anything but, that most people would deem pretty good or at least very reasonable, even had we not been in the middle of a pandemic and recession, doesn't engender much empathy.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

damo6925 said:


> I take all your points and comments on board so thank you for your responses.
> 
> Maybe I'm impatient, maybe I'm expecting a lot. But customer service is everything to me and I'm sorry its 2020 and a week to turn around a warranty claim to me is absolutely pants.
> 
> ...


 If I were you I'd be looking to rely on my statutory rights and would expect to return the machine to the retailer for a full refund (quoting the manufacturer saying the machine is faulty).

Then buy something decent with the refund.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

So just a quick update in the interests of fairness to sage...

I have spoken to them this morning on the phone and they have agreed that 7-10 days isn't great. She actually said the person I've been dealing with via email hasn't dealt with the issue in the best way. We are all human, we all make mistakes!

They have agreed to send out an advanced shipment (as was mentioned earlier on in this thread) whereby they send me a new machine and place a charge on my card of £237. When I receive the new one, I package up and return the old one and they then refund/remove the charge from my card.

Very polite and helpful lady on the phone only downside is that they aren't in stock! Doh! She's emailed me a link to alert me when they are back in stock and I will just have to give them a call to arrange everything.

That's more like the customer service I was expecting. It also proves that asking the question (not moaning) on the forum was worth while as the advice given early doors was correct about the advanced shipment and secondly shows that sage clearly agree that waiting 7-10 days isn't right hence them having such a service.

Finally it shows that Corona virus has absolutely zero to do with their ability to provide a good customer experience.

I hope this helps someone somewhere with a similar issue sometime, when they read through and realise there are other options available on warranty issues.

God forbid they start a new topic asking for advice/moaning. 😂🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

damo6925 said:


> God forbid they start a new topic asking for advice/moaning.


 It's not that you asked, it's how you asked. Next time maybe be more reasonable in your assessment. This forum is 80% people asking for advice, starting a new topic for that is never usually a problem.

Thanks for the update, could prove helpful to someone when dealing with Sage in the future.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

damo6925 said:


> So just a quick update in the interests of fairness to sage...
> 
> I have spoken to them this morning on the phone and they have agreed that 7-10 days isn't great. She actually said the person I've been dealing with via email hasn't dealt with the issue in the best way. We are all human, we all make mistakes!
> 
> ...


 Maybe consider just getting a refund and buy another machine instead? Is a BE basically the same? Who knows how long you'll be waiting for it to come back in stock.

Also there was nothing wrong about how you asked the question and your assessment of the level of service you received was totally accurate. Not only was it below the standards others have received in the past it was simply wrong since the machine you were told would be with you in 7-10 days isn't even in stock!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Or maybe it will be in stock in the next 7 days and would've shipped next day? They just didn't tell you that bit. 😉🤷‍♂️

anyway, some progress at least,


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

They sent a next day engineer when my grinder switch failed. Couldn't you have negotiated a similar arrangement given that it's most probably a similar faulty switch. Engineer was in and out in 20mibs and I was happy not to lose any machine time.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone know whether you need to return the accessories with a machine when you return it and whether or not you get the full set up with a replacement or just the machine?


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

When my bambino was replaced it was a brand new machine sealed in box with all accessories.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Anyone know whether you need to return the accessories with a machine when you return it and whether or not you get the full set up with a replacement or just the machine?


This is what the terms and conditions say...

I would like to think you'd get a new boxed and sealed unit...









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

